# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  New Opening Titles

## Lennie

I watched the E4 episode, and the opening titles have changed, its ok,they are a bit like Let Losse opening titles. I like the Justin and Becca shot where they were at the school prom.   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

They are exactly the Same- that just cheated

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

its about time they changed it! theyve had izzy chole natalie norman & all the other people that left over a year ago in it still!!!!!!!!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i know - it annoys me everytime i see it im liike OUT OUT OUT IN OUT OUT IN at the TV!lol - just to prove my point really how many years old are they?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i know - it annoys me everytime i see it im liike OUT OUT OUT IN OUT OUT IN at the TV!lol - just to prove my point really how many years old are they?


About 2 years old I think.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im looking forward to seeing these tonight!  :Cheer:  They better be good!   :Angry:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## luna_lovegood

I wasn't looking properly when the credits came on as I was on msn, I was just humming along to the theme tune and noticed that something was different. Then I was like ''Oh my god finally they've changed them horray!"

----------


## Angeltigger

> Im looking forward to seeing these tonight!  They better be good!


So did you enjoy them

----------


## myvoice

Why so much Becca though??? There are hardly any shots of characters like Zara, Cameron, Steph, Mandy, Tony, Darlene, Craig, Nancy, Hannah, Sarah, Josh, Tom, Max, OB or any of the adults yet there seemed to be a shot of Becca every 2 seconds!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

They are shots of Steph, mandy,Tony, max- it just that becca has one shot with Jake and one with Justin

----------


## myvoice

No but she has one in both middle credits and loads in the end crdits too. I know there are a shot of each of the above but they are brief. kinda blink and you miss them.

----------


## Angeltigger

Well sorry i do not know

----------


## myvoice

No probs

----------


## myvoice

No probs. Btw love chad michael murry too. Your banner is so sexy!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

Thanks Myvoice, Samantha maked it for me, Do you still do the updates?

----------


## myvoice

No not anymore. It was a mate who wrote them but we are both too busy with work at the moment. Do you watch Chad on One Tree Hill???

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i have not seen One Tree Hill as i miss some of the espiodes so i am waiting for it to start on Channel 4

----------


## myvoice

Did you see it last week??? I cried so much at the end!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

Nope i never i stoped at the beginning- after natha and Haylay i think party, as i have been busy. but this is not the right thread- so i think we should move this to the one tree hill tread

----------


## myvoice

oh sorry. 4got!!! Nice to talk to you. Gotta go n cook the dinner so will speak to you another time.

----------


## Angeltigger

ok maybe in the One tree hill tread

----------


## Angeltigger

My Voice- i wanted the opening credits and i counted how many times becca is on the credits and she only on ther twice- like i said she is with Jake and one with Justin- she not at the end as louise has her own shot and steph has her own shot but than she she might be behind the main ones

----------


## di marco

> About 2 years old I think.


yeh it was about that, they changed them on their 1000th epi or something like that, it was when toby died

----------


## Angeltigger

10th Anv

----------


## di marco

> 10th Anv


yeh i know theyve changed them now for the 10th anniversary, i mean a few years ago they changed them, i think it was for their 1000th epi

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh ok

----------


## DancingQueen

im loving the new titles they r fab. Rhys is in them yay!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I like them, but does anyone think they're like a bit too modernised, if you know what I mean   :Searchme:  lol

----------


## DancingQueen

mayb but they are a lot better

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah they're still really cool   :Cool:  lol

----------


## di marco

> I like them, but does anyone think they're like a bit too modernised, if you know what I mean   lol


yeh they are but theyre still cool, theyre so much different from the old ones

----------


## Angeltigger

They are cool- it just they copy the 'Let Loose' Credits so that hollyoaks have the same for their programmes

----------


## di marco

i saw the beginning credits today for the first time (i thought id seen them before but obviously not!)

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, what did you think??

----------


## di marco

> lol, what did you think??


erm i dont know really, i really like the cool background but dont know about the pictures?

----------


## Eve4eva

the only problem is too much Becca!! That girl has only got ONE facial expression!

----------


## Angeltigger

there not much of becca

----------


## Debs

> the only problem is too much Becca!! That girl has only got ONE facial expression!


 
definately she dosent act very well at all does she

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hate the bit when the adverts come on and it shows like practically her whole face on the screen! argh!   :EEK!:  Oh and don't even get me started on the stupid expression she pulls  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Puppy dog eyes! Pathetic!  :Nono:

----------


## Debs

> I hate the bit when the adverts come on and it shows like practically her whole face on the screen! argh!  Oh and don't even get me started on the stupid expression she pulls  Puppy dog eyes! Pathetic!


 
i know what you mean  :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

this becca we are talking about- the only way don't watch the opening

----------


## Chris_2k11

> this becca we are talking about- the only way don't watch the opening


Im not gonna stop watching the credits just because of her!   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

Than don't- i'm sure you don't have to watch them everyday

----------


## Debs

> Im not gonna stop watching the credits just because of her!


 :EEK!:   close your eyes chris!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> close your eyes chris!!!!


I was going to say than but than Chris might have thought i was rude

----------


## Chris_2k11

> close your eyes chris!!!!


I will when I know they're gonna show her!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Debs

> I was going to say than but than Chris might have thought i was rude


 
LOL  chris knows im rude   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

> I will when I know they're gonna show her!!


You may have your eyes close for a long time than

----------


## Debs

> I will when I know they're gonna show her!!


 
LOL dont worry aint she off soon  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> You may have your eyes close for a long time than


I'll keep peeking.

----------


## Angeltigger

ok

----------


## Angeltigger

So Chris did you cover your eyes up when Becca was on screen

----------

